# Pics of my Chinese Crested



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

Here are some pictures of my HHL Chinese Crested girl...she was born in Feb of this year. She is a cutie, I groom out her hair, but I don't cut it. Her breeder shaved her face down as a puppy, but I haven't shaved it since...I just trim it a bt with scissors. I have no idea what color she is considered or anything like that, but I think she is a bit bigger than most I have seen. 

She weighs 15 lbs but isn't fat at all...she is about 12 inches tall I think but it isn't like I plan to show her or anything like that. I didn't want a really small CC like some I have seen...she needed to be big enough to run with my pack!

We call her Gypsy and she loves her mommy, and the cats, and FOOD! She is quite crafty about trying to get into cabinets and has even taught Peanut a few tricks. Peanut is our resident trash invader!


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Is that a pig in the 5th picture? :tongue:


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

You know my 2 younger sons are going to be so confused when they learn their animals! 

We say Piggy and they look right at our french bulldog...she sounds just like one! Her "real" name is Delilah, but Piggy is just such a better fitting name. Isn't her tail funny? 

I didn't know until after we had her for awhile that they were born with the short tails...I just assumed they docked them here in the US to make them look like that. 

Everyone loves Piggy, she really is a good dog. She was kept in a bird cage pushed over on its side with a board on the bottom with ANOTHER french bulldog in her former home. She came originally from an Amish Puppy Mill in northern Indiana...we got her at 4 yrs old. She was a rescue of course, but we had to spay her...we found out why they didn't want to pay for it. She has a terrible infection that causes her to get really sick during a heat cycle...and what should have been a simple spay at 6 months old is now going to be a huge surgery where we could possibly loose her while she is under. 

People can be really selfish...but at least she is happy here and isn't a puppy making machine anymore. My vet said she had NUMEROUS c-section scars...which explains why she adores puppies and even the cats...but it is sad to think about. That will make it even harder on her to spay her...so we are waiting until she is 120% healthy before we do it. She doesn't have to worry about being bred here! LOL 

John just always wanted a Frenchie and I wanted to give a rescue a chance...we took Piggy and our friends across town have the other one from the bird cage, and they are both sweethearts. Piggy is definitely the less food aggressive one, and calmer...that is why we picked her!

Gypsy came from an OOPS litter that someone near Indianapolis had...her breeder took in a female CC that was supposed to already be spayed. Well later on the night they got her...their unalterred Palimino male showed them she was indeed intact and in heat and 2 months later she had puppies. 

Gyp doesn't have papers or anything like that, and her dad was the biggest Chinese Crested I have ever seen...like about 16 inches at the shoulder and maybe 25-30 lbs! She isn't the prettiest CC I have ever seen, but she is a sweetie! I just wish she didn't have the wood chewing obsession! I guess you take the good with the bad! LOL


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

LOL, at first I really did think she was a black pot bellied pig! Piggy
really is a suitable name for her! My parents own an English Bulldog
named "Meaty," I love bullies. <3

Gosh, that is such a sad story about Delilah though, really heart breaking.
People can be so selfish and cruel in the world and only care about what 
money ONLY puppies will bring to them. Poor Delilah. I am so glad you
rescued her when you did though, I'd hate to think how she would of 
ended up. Good people like you in the world still give me hope.


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

Poor Piggy when she came she had callouses on her legs and body from laying on the wood, and would throw up every time she drank or ate. Then about 2 weeks later she went into her 1st heat and wow...she got REALLY sick. 

We had NO IDEA what was going on with all the swelling and sickness and runny poop so we took her to the vet...all he could do for her is antibiotics and time. We got her this past Feb and she is almost well enough to spay....isn't that sad? 

We have an appointment right around Christmas to just have the vet check her out and see if he thinks she is healthy enough to put under...frenchies and bullies have problems with going to sleep safely because of their breathing. 

So we have to get her in a good healthy weight, but not let her get too big either. She is a good girlie, and I am glad we can give her a good retirement home!

She is a big clown, but gentle with the kids...its hard to believe someone would keep such a sweet dog in a cage for 4 yrs. Needless to say she hasn't seen a crate or cage since being here...just a couch and her favorite spot on the floor in the corner of the sectional couch!

I think it is so funny watching her and Gypsy play together...talk about an odd couple! 

I have even seen Piggy, Gypsy and Shimmer the cat sleeping together...but my batteries are always dead when the good photo opportunities come up!:banghead:


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

Piggy pics! First one is oldest one I have of her....last one is newest!


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

I think Gypsy looks like a slate. Is she more gray in the winter and then a shade of black in the summer? My Fiona is colored very similar to her.
They are sweet dogs. Very affectionate!
Here is a link to where I posted my girl's pictures. Fiona is the first girl with her tongue sticking out and the hair in her eyes. 
http://www.poodleforum.com/showthread.php?t=439


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Your CC looks terrified. I dont like putting pics up like that. I would sit them down, make a silly noise where they pricked their ears and snap.

Love the Frenchie


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

Gyspy's ears never stand...they did when she was a young pup but not now. 

That is why she always looks a bit scared, plus she is a shy dog compared to our others and does hate to have her picture taken. Except for when she is asleep all pics of her are right before she takes off away from the camera. I know some people tape their ears to help them stand, but I thought the floppy ears gave her a bit more character! LOL

She does turn more grey in the summer, but I do put sunblock on her every AM before she goes outside for the first time...so she doesn't get a lot of sun anyhow. 

I love your pics of your CC, gwtwmum2! Is she a big momma's girl like mine? We have had her for about 5 months now and she is just starting to readily seek John out for attention. Normally she is like my shadow!


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks. Yes, both girls have been more mine. Fiona loves my hubby though and will willingly go to him. Torie has taken MUCH longer to warm up. At 9 months she is only just now going to him and my boys.
I had to tape Torie's ears for about two months after I got her but Fiona came to me with ears already standing.
Here they are on Thanksgiving.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

How cute...they dressed up for Thanksgiving! LOL!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

all the doggies pix are great! My friend has a Chinese Crested -he is hairless and he loves to come and play with - belive it or not - Teddy! they are great friends. It hysterical to watch them - Diogie jumps on a chair so he can be face to face with Teddy! lol He flys around the room.


----------



## Jako (Mar 4, 2008)

I love the pic of her with the cat!


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

Gypsy's bestest buddy to play with is Raven, our black mini that is 8 months old...but the long Casey is here the more I see them play together. 

Its so funny seeing her running through the house with the pack of poodles and our frenchie bringing up the rear...snorting all the way! Her tail (especially with the light tip) really stands out when she is excited and running around with it up in the air like a little flag!

Gypsy is our "peace keeper" of the pack...if anyone gets too rough in play and she hears a squeal she throws herself between them and licks who ever is "hurt."

Gypsy was raised around cats at her breeders home, so she has always loved the cats. She is so warm (since CC body temps are normally a bit higher than another breed of dog) that the cats just seem to gravitate toward her.

They like her better than the basking light because they can lay on her, which I guess must be more comfortable than the blankets I put in there for them.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Ahhhthe cuteness. If only I could talk hubby into a crested. He made a rule though before we got married - no hairless animals. Bummer. 

Piggy is also very cute  That IS a perfect name for a frenchie !! Love it


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

You do know that CC come in a powderpuff variety, right? They don't shed either...even the hairless ones come with some hair on them, and some have more hair than others.

Gypsy is pretty hairy for a hairless. I don't shave her, but have been thinking of doing her face. 

Every time I am clipping one of the poodles she tries to get me to pick her up and put her up there...but I think she wants the treats more than the hair cut!

If you found a powderpuff CC, you still get your CC, but it has hair...you might be able to pass it for a straight coated non-shedding poodle if you husband doesn't look too close! :tongue:


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Yup I know about the powder puffs, I had one for several months that a client sent for training and for me to show. Bless her little heart, I was glad to send her back home. I hated that coat. Hers was sooo soft it, no real texture, it was such a pain. In the end that it what earned her a ticket home, her coat never was what it should be and she was so tiny her owner decided it wasnt worth the money being spent to show her. I agreed. 

I just thought of something though, Hubby's exact words were, ' nothing hairless comes ino this house" Soooooo aren't a lot of babies hairless? Does this mean I can get out of having children? By gosh, I think I've found a loophole!


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

Well if he says that babies have hair when they are born, you can say...well so do hairless Chinese cresteds!


----------

